# Finally decided on a layout.



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

I finally decided on a layout. On my 2x8 table I setup a dragstrip through town (shown in pic). On my 4x8 table i went with a 4 lane oval gonna try to set it up like the Indy 500.

I got the best of both worlds. I wanted a town type setup but also wanted a indy/nascar race track cause ain't nothin cooler than that (don't mind my hillbilly slang I'm from Missouri.) I couldn't decide on which to do so I did both.

Need to put some background pics along the wall behind the houses to keep the scene going anybody know a good place to find any.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

More pics, More pics, More pics!...Please


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

cagee said:


> Need to put some background pics along the wall behind the houses to keep the scene going anybody know a good place to find any.


In performing a massive search for the structures I bought, I came across several examples of what you're looking for. They are aimed at the model railroader.

Try Blue Ridge Hobbies (blueridgehobbies.com) or 1st Place Hobbies (1stplacehobbies.com). They have excellent prices and BRH has an excellent selection of product as they are aimed right at the railroad folks.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> More pics, More pics, More pics!...Please


Here's some more pics. I'll keep adding as I go down the table.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

cagee,

That is a very nice. Fun times when you start adding buildings and the lot. 

Whant me to send Godzilla over for a while? He isn't Potty trained yet though. Yikes!

Still chugging along on my track layout. Water tower made from one of those long drink thingys and a toilet fresh water float....gotta Glue and mold then paint. Basicaly just have the parts....need to model now.

Will be back later and hope you don't get any cars that fly into that Church or other buildings. Looks good man!

Bob...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Keep us in the loop Cag...*

:thumbsup: WTG...This is one of the best things about this forum. Get to watch things take shape. Your pics remind me of the 50's when all the suburbs first started expanding. More pics please!... (we like to watch) 

nuther :dude:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hopefully I'll get started within the next week laying track down (I am doing a combo ho train/slot car platform)
I am shooting for 2 running trains and a four lane slot track.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> Hopefully I'll get started within the next week laying track down (I am doing a combo ho train/slot car platform)
> I am shooting for 2 running trains and a four lane slot track.


Cool....sounds like lots of fun getting hit by a train...Boom! Sometimes you will make it. lol

Long Straight away.........................then train track crossing! Sounds fun.

Lucky, Bob...zilla


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Here's a little section of the track with a little inspiration from Bob's track. Kong was a christmas ornament i bought on clearance after the holiday had been wondering what to do with it. Makes a good movie theatre coming attraction. Had a button to make him growl on the back of it. I wired it to a button on the side of my table.


I need a little help with my 4 lane speedway. I went to my local hobby shop and found an item called plastruct that looks like brick and have been putting it up for the barrier. Need to think of a name for my track tying in the brick into the name. Any suggestions.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

cagee said:


> Here's a little section of the track with a little inspiration from Bob's track. Kong was a christmas ornament i bought on clearance after the holiday had been wondering what to do with it. Makes a good movie theatre coming attraction. Had a button to make him growl on the back of it. I wired it to a button on the side of my table.
> 
> 
> I need a little help with my 4 lane speedway. I went to my local hobby shop and found an item called plastruct that looks like brick and have been putting it up for the barrier. Need to think of a name for my track tying in the brick into the name. Any suggestions.


That is a cool idea...a movie Theater with the "KING" for a prop!  Now you have a place to park all your cars. If you had some black poster board and some yellow pinstripe tape that would be an instant parking lot for you. Don't forget the Theater sign or everyone is just gonna think that King Kong is taking over the city.

Brickyard 500?

Bob...zilla


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

bobhch said:


> Brickyard 500?
> 
> Bob...zilla


I was thinking that to still not sure though.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

cagee said:


> I was thinking that to still not sure though.


Brickyard 600? Naaaah keep thinking. Keeps the brain active yah know.

Bob...zilla


----------

